# Benji's ADA 60P V2 : Ascension : Unorthodox Mountain Iwagumi



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

This is the Second thread on this tank, the first being here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=416786
It will be rock heavy, and will utilize small plants.


Specs:

Tank: ADA 60P
Light: Marineland Reef Capable LEDs
Substrate: ADA Additives, Aqua Soil, Lava rock
Hardscape: 50 lbs. of Seiryu Stone, maybe sand and pebbles
CO2: Paintball CO2
Filter: TBA
Plants:TBA


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Reserved for Update #1


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Reserved for Update #2


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Reserved for Update #3


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Reserved for Update #4


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Reserved for Update #5


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

The preview looked very cool. Will be interesting to see your take on it.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Tank in place. Should I get a canister and SS Pipes or no?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I would just to make it look cleaner. the end result will speak for itself


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, I see the weights, and I think this:


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

chocological said:


> Okay, I see the weights, and I think this:
> Best Weight Lifting Accident - Guy Breaks Fish Tank - YouTube


That's hilarious but look at Mom in action! Saving the day. Hah.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Tank in place. Should I get a canister and SS Pipes or no?


I would if it were me, I really wish I considered SS when I bought pipes. 

Just out of curiosity, why did you mount your CO2 setup outside the tank? I think if you are going for clean, it would look better in the cabinet.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

kman said:


> Subbed







Menace said:


> The preview looked very cool. Will be interesting to see your take on it.



It's either that or an Iwagumi 



!shadow! said:


> I would just to make it look cleaner. the end result will speak for itself



Yeah, I just don't want them to break.



chocological said:


> Okay, I see the weights, and I think this:
> Best Weight Lifting Accident - Guy Breaks Fish Tank - YouTube



:O oh noes! 



Menace said:


> That's hilarious but look at Mom in action! Saving the day. Hah.



Yup! Haha



talontsiawd said:


> I would if it were me, I really wish I considered SS when I bought pipes.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why did you mount your CO2 setup outside the tank? I think if you are going for clean, it would look better in the cabinet.



It wouldn't fit :/ and I'm going more for practical meets award-winning, less than sleek. My mom said no more tanks until at least some kind of award or top placement or something in a contest.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Rocks came


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dang, that's a lot of rock...


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

kman said:


> Dang, that's a lot of rock...



Yup, 50 lbs :>


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like you are setup for the next idea. I think you said lava rock at some point, is that seiryu? I think it's a much better choice. Where did you get it?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks like you are setup for the next idea. I think you said lava rock at some point, is that seiryu? I think it's a much better choice. Where did you get it?



Lava rock to build up the slope (under the Aquasoil). I got it on evilbay, but I think the seller has a TPT Account.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I decided to go Iwagumi. Thoughts?


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good. Just make sure it is tall enough where the highest rock is around 2/3 as tall of the tank. Around 9 in tall with substrate. I think my biggest complaint with 60P's when done Iwagumi is they are often really short. I wouldn't say the 60P is tall, per say, but it's not short. It looks like that will not be problem, it seems you have a lot of height, just making the suggestion. I like the design.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks good. Just make sure it is tall enough where the highest rock is around 2/3 as tall of the tank. Around 9 in tall with substrate. I think my biggest complaint with 60P's when done Iwagumi is they are often really short. I wouldn't say the 60P is tall, per say, but it's not short. It looks like that will not be problem, it seems you have a lot of height, just making the suggestion. I like the design.


+1

What you've put together right there looks real good.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Menace said:


> I like it.



Thanks!



talontsiawd said:


> Looks good. Just make sure it is tall enough where the highest rock is around 2/3 as tall of the tank. Around 9 in tall with substrate. I think my biggest complaint with 60P's when done Iwagumi is they are often really short. I wouldn't say the 60P is tall, per say, but it's not short. It looks like that will not be problem, it seems you have a lot of height, just making the suggestion. I like the design.



Yeah, I agree. Mine is about 11" tall.



synaethetic said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> What you've put together right there looks real good.



Thanks!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Please tell me what to change or what not to, I am waiting until I'm 100% satisfied to put the Aquasoil powder


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, I really like this. I am wondering if there is a way to lower the rock on the right side. Maybe it should be the one of the left, I don't know. It's not the fact they are almost the same height, though that's part of it. It's that one is really "beefy" and the other is skinny/pointy. Also, the texture in the rock goes in a different direction. It may be easier to move the bigger rock but I would do the smaller. It may be as simple as tilting it a direction of just lowering it down.

That said, I would be perfectly happy if that was my tank. Great job.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> OK, I really like this. I am wondering if there is a way to lower the rock on the right side. Maybe it should be the one of the left, I don't know. It's not the fact they are almost the same height, though that's part of it. It's that one is really "beefy" and the other is skinny/pointy. Also, the texture in the rock goes in a different direction. It may be easier to move the bigger rock but I would do the smaller. It may be as simple as tilting it a direction of just lowering it down.
> 
> That said, I would be perfectly happy if that was my tank. Great job.



Yeah, it was bugging me, too, so I moved it after I posted this. I will take pics tomorrow, I am more pleased I think.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Is that one of those "ebay" rock packages? I've been meaning to order one. Either way they look good.

I'd try to make the largest rock my "main" stone. 
In your pic it appears to be this one:









Seems others have the same issue I do. My eye is just gravitating toward that one..


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

chocological said:


> Is that one of those "ebay" rock packages? I've been meaning to order one. Either way they look good.
> 
> I'd try to make the largest rock my "main" stone.
> In your pic it appears to be this one:
> ...



That's actually 3 rocks, but I changed it so it's more obvious.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

After a scare with this morning's earthquake, all is well.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

So I guess we got a little aquascaping prodigy here. For anyone not aware, Benji is young and I think it's crazy good how he progressing in this hobby.

Simply amazing. Good job Benji!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Saw the earthquake this morning on the news. Passed the test, always a concern in Cali. Looking really good man. 

Maybe I missed it but what's your plan for foreground?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> So I guess we got a little aquascaping prodigy here. For anyone not aware, Benji is young and I think it's crazy good how he progressing in this hobby.
> 
> Simply amazing. Good job Benji!



Thanks! That means a lot! But I am nowhere near a prodigy, just a thirteen-year-old boy who likes Nature Aquariums.



talontsiawd said:


> Saw the earthquake this morning on the news. Passed the test, always a concern in Cali. Looking really good man.
> 
> Maybe I missed it but what's your plan for foreground?



Yeah, it really freaked me and my brothers. I was just getting up, and then it hit so I was really spooked. The only damages to my tanks was the legs on my light broke off.

I plan on doing a Belem, DHG, and Giant Hairgrass combo or a MU Monte Carlo, HM, Downoi, and Ammania Bonsai combo. Foreground, mid ground, background.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Yeah, it really freaked me and my brothers. I was just getting up, and then it hit so I was really spooked. The only damages to my tanks was the legs on my light broke off.
> 
> I plan on doing a Belem, DHG, and Giant Hairgrass combo or a MU Monte Carlo, HM, Downoi, and Ammania Bonsai combo. Foreground, mid ground, background.


I forget you didn't experience the quake in 92 or 94 haha. We had a big one in 89, I was really young but remember it vividly. 

I was going to say, a 60P is a great size to mix things up. I think a hair grass combo would be good but the other idea will work well too. 

If you haven't done a lush HC carpet, you have to consider that too, everyone needs at least one HC carpet in their life haha.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I forget you didn't experience the quake in 92 or 94 haha. We had a big one in 89, I was really young but remember it vividly.
> 
> I was going to say, a 60P is a great size to mix things up. I think a hair grass combo would be good but the other idea will work well too.
> 
> If you haven't done a lush HC carpet, you have to consider that too, everyone needs at least one HC carpet in their life haha.



Yeah, the experts are saying there's gonna be like an 7.5 sometime in the next 10 years. 

And I CANNOT grow HC well for the life of me, lol.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

awesome hardscape. I agree with everyone that the dominate rock on the top left, just doesn't seem like it belongs..

Where did you get these rocks and how much if I may ask? how many lbs?

EDIT: JK  Just read the 2nd page. Do you have the name of the seller?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm putting the powder in tonight. Any last suggestions?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> I'm putting the powder in tonight. Any last suggestions?


I think you are good. You have the plants yet?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

*NEW!!! Benji's ADA 60P V2 : Ascension*



talontsiawd said:


> I think you are good. You have the plants yet?



Ordering them soon from Bartohog.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Powder's in. Anybody care to comment?


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

nice rock scape benji , but i think you should readjust the top left rock


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So with all the recent earthquakes, I'm scared to fill it and/or plant it. What should I do?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> So with all the recent earthquakes, I'm scared to fill it and/or plant it. What should I do?


I meant to pop in your thread when I heard that news. 

If you don't want to fill right now, just DSM for now. I have become less of a fan of DSM over the years but it's still fun and you can wait until you feel comfortable to fill. Just realize it's a part of Cali, especially LA (and the Bay Area) so another one will come, but if you want to start slow, DSM is an option.

There is a thread on earthquakes/tanks in the general section. That may give you an idea about what others do, how they feel. It's my own opinion that if my tank is damaged from a quake, that would likely be the least of my worries but it did remind me I should strap my CO2 tank down, not that it has much room to move. Outside of that, I have no plans to do anything else myself.


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks great!

if you haven'f flooded or planted yet (or if you even care, lol) might soak the stones in vinegar for a while, scrub them with a metal brush or something too. This will get that dust off them that usually coats them and make them darker which makes hte lines pop more... I liked mine so much more once I did this (In the second scape of course).

With that many rocks and such a nice scape... might be a pain. 

Cant wait to see this tank develop though!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

This weekend I have a bit of time so I may start a DSM.

Where the tank stands:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking good, but I would continue to fiddle with the hardscape. The stones lack cohesion, they are all too spread out. Iwagumi tends to look best with groups of complimentary rocks, not spread out stones that aren't really doing much to accent one another.

If you look at the way amano structures his iwagumi's, there's always a central stone complimented by a few smaller stones very close in vicinity. "Groups" so to speak. Try moving some of the medium sized stones closer to the largest one in a way that compliments it more, creating a grouping effect. Then try to make a totally seperate group of slightly smaller stones at a complimentary distance from the main group. Also, keeping the groups in odd numbers adds a more natural look.

You are definitely on the right track, but I would take some time to fine tune the stone placement before planting. Check out some of amano's iwagumi's for inspiration, I'm sure if you put the time and effort in you'll come out with something you like better.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Will be around for the next week or so. If anyone has any questions or anything, go ahead!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How much were those rocks? Since you're on the west coast and near the ocean, do you guys usually have native rocks that would work in a tank? 

I'm not sure about you guys in the states but up here, the rock prices are ridiculous. I'm pretty much at the same price point if I brought straight from ADA's line.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> How much were those rocks? Since you're on the west coast and near the ocean, do you guys usually have native rocks that would work in a tank?
> 
> I'm not sure about you guys in the states but up here, the rock prices are ridiculous. I'm pretty much at the same price point if I brought straight from ADA's line.



I got 50 lbs for about $100 on a guy in Cali from Evilbay


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Teaser pic


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Fluval 306 or Eheim 2215?

-Fluval is cheaper
BUT
-Eheim is more reliable.

-Fluval is more size and shape efficient
BUT
-Eheim has greater capacity efficiency.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

After owning a sunsun and now some eheim canisters, I'll only get eheim, LOVE them! Run silent, great filtration.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Fluval 306 or Eheim 2215?
> 
> -Fluval is cheaper
> BUT
> ...


Unless your specific application _requires_ the "size and shape" efficiency, and your budget will not allow for the extra cost of the Eheim, based solely on the other two criteria (more reliable and efficient), I'd absolutely choose the Eheim.

That said, I've had good luck with Fluval in the past. I don't know that I would declare an absolute winner on reliability between the two, just based on my own experience, but I'll admit I haven't researched this recently. I personally went Eheim with my Ecco Pro 60, but that was due to absolute size requirements that ONLY that model could meet.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Just wow, love the scape!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecas32 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, just figured I'd post this here since I figured you haven't seen it yet.... but in no way is the 306 cheaper based off this, Big Al's has the 22XX series for very cheap. http://www.bigalspets.com/classic-canister-filter-with-media-2215.html


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok due to size restrictions, YouTube reviews, and friends' experiences, I've decided on the 206/306.


----------



## To_rch (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks awesome! man! Really!

If you plant Monte Carlo with Utricularia Graminifolia should look brilliant, but it's only my opinion.

How much aqua soil you use? I build 60P iwagumi also now and i don't know how much aqua soil i need for similar layout.
My reply for question i found above is Eheim. I have very weird experience with Fluval.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

To_rch said:


> Looks awesome! man! Really!
> 
> If you plant Monte Carlo with Utricularia Graminifolia should look brilliant, but it's only my opinion.
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I would totally do that, but the two plant types are incompatible and the UG would take over. I'd love to try and mix the MC with DHG Belem though!
I used one 9L bag of AS regular and one 3L bag of AS powder.


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

I LOVE the scape so far!! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

This tank may come to an end. I have come across a very special puppy who is quite dear to me and I may have to give up my 60P to keep him. (I might keep the tank, though, if my home is not right for him, but I cannot start it until October because of school.) Thank you everyone for helping guiding me on my journey.
Goodbye for now,
Benji


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Dog is more important than tank, IMO.


----------

